# God  damn torn ACL and meniscus again!



## lifter121 (Sep 19, 2014)

Well it's been a little bit since I have been on the site, injured my knee a few weeks ago, actually about a month, got the MRI done about a week ago. Completely torn ACL and posterior and medial meniscus tear. This is the 3rd time I have torn my ACL in this knee. Just had the surgery done two days ago, they had to bone graph my femur and tibia from the two previous replacements to fill the tunnels that were drilled in those bones, shave the meniscus and put in an ACL. So 6 months recovery again. Good news I can still work out everything but that leg lol, doctor just wants me to wait two weeks to work out so I can get the stitches pulled out.

Question for everyone, what, if anything can I take to help this recovery? Will any gear help speed up the process? I'm going to still do as much as possible to kill it on the gym. I'm already walking around without crutches, doctor said I can walk if it doesn't hurt, just been icing the shit out of it and elevating it. I ****ing hate knee injuries.


----------



## lifter121 (Sep 19, 2014)

I know as far as the ligament being healed, nothing will help that along other than time. But as far as muscle atrophy etc. I'm just super bummed about this, was feeling awesome before the injury.


----------



## j2048b (Sep 19, 2014)

From what ive read and heard Possibly bpc-157?? Good peptide to help heal stuff like that? Research it a bit


----------



## juuced (Sep 19, 2014)

some pharm grade HGH if you can afford it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 19, 2014)

You could run a low dose of test. Maybe 300 weekly to stop atrophy.

I must say I love to see you state that you know there isn't really a chemical solution to healing this. Because there really isnt.

Make sure you get in with a top knotch physical therapist to make the recovery the best possible.

Keep us posted on how it goes and what kinds of therapy the PT is providing ie graston et al


----------



## lifter121 (Sep 20, 2014)

I have enough test for a cycle, just not sure if I want to use it knowing I can't work legs and get the full potential from it, I guess I could make my left leg huge and have a chicken left leg haha. I think I'll just see this through, work hard to recover with pt and be sure to give it the time necessary to heal 100%. I can always jump on a cycle about 6 months from now and be solid. I would like to run HGH but I don't know a source to pick it up, actually I don't know a source for anything anymore. My old source stopped while I was deployed, but I do have enough test to run a cycle. By the way, not trying to drop hints I need a source, I know I need to be around awhile and that doesn't guarantee I find one either. 

Will do, I'll keep everyone up to date on my recovery. This isn't my first rodeo with this injury, but I know there is probably a few people who have gone through this too and I'm always open for learning. I start pt this coming Tuesday.


----------



## lifter121 (Sep 20, 2014)

I'll also look up that peptide, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## lifter121 (Sep 20, 2014)

On top of not getting the full potential out of my cycle, I'm taking pain killers now and I don't want to be taxing my body a ton by cycling and using pain killers. I'm only taking one or two a day, usually before I go to bed. But I still don't think it's safe to do that. These pain killers are horrible for your body lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 20, 2014)

lifter121 said:


> On top of not getting the full potential out of my cycle, I'm taking pain killers now and I don't want to be taxing my body a ton by cycling and using pain killers. I'm only taking one or two a day, usually before I go to bed. But I still don't think it's safe to do that. These pain killers are horrible for your body lol



The pain shouldn't last too long. I wouldn't worry abut taking them on cycle. They aren't contraindicated.


----------



## wreed232 (Sep 21, 2014)

DECA help out with my shoulder I guess it will do the same for u


----------



## velaocampo (Jan 29, 2015)

Man I got an acl reconstruction and my hamstrings haven't been the same at all, the operated leg keeps pulling,


----------

